# Galaxy S4 oder noch auf S5 warten?



## TheCGamer (23. September 2013)

Hallo Community,
Ich plane mir zu Weihnachten ein neues Smartphone zuzulegen. Dabei stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage ob sich das Samsung Galaxy S4 noch lohnen würde , oder ob ich noch bis Ende des Frühjahrs warten sollte um mir das Galaxy S5 zu kaufen. Eine gute Performance sowie eine hohe Grafikleistung sind mir sehr wichtig, weil ich auch gerne mit dem Gerät spielen möchte. 
Das Gerät sollte außerdem einigermaßen Zukunftssicher sein. 
Ich wollte einfach mal ne Meinung dazu hören.

Gruß


----------



## Scroll (23. September 2013)

Du kannst auch gerne das S4 nehmen, besitze es selbst und bin von der Performance mehr als zufrieden.

Wenn du mit Zukunftssicher Firmware Updates meinst solltest du aber mal besser auf das neue google nexus schauen, welches laut Gerüchten noch in diesem Jahr erscheinen soll denn diese haben pures android drauf und kriegen als erstes die updates


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2013)

Achwas, steht schon ein Termin für das S5 schon fest?


----------



## Scroll (23. September 2013)

Bisher noch nicht, habe nur mal etwas gelesen das davon ausgegangen wird von irgendwas mit Frühjahr 2014


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2013)

Das ist ja schon bald. Ich dachte immer nach einem Jahr genau!


----------



## Bec00l (23. September 2013)

Das S4 reicht für alle Apps/Games locker  
Selbstverständlich wird das S5 besser... ich an deiner Stelle würde warten. Aus einem einfachen Grund. Die von Samsung haben mit dem S3 und S4 einiges dazugelernt und ich glaube das das S5 das fortsetzt.

Falls dich Apple nicht komplett abschreckt kann ich nur das 5s empfehlen. Haut selbst den bärenstarken 8kern Snapdragon weg mit nur zwei Kernen  Infinity Blade III ftw..


----------



## Leandros (23. September 2013)

Warte auf das S5, wenn du das tust kannst aber auch direkt auf das S6 warten, da das auch dann bald released wird. 

Wenn du aktuell ein neues Handy suchst, kauf das S4 und "warte" nicht unnötig. Würde dir allerdings auch mal ans Herz legen das HTC One anzuschauen.

Smartphones bzw fast-paced Technik ist niemals "zukunftssicher". Dann kaufen wenn es dir beliebt, wurde nur warten wenn ein Release unmittelbar bevor steht (<3 Wochen).


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (23. September 2013)

Es kommt drauf an welches Handy du momentan besitzt. 

Ich zum Beispiel besitze derzeit noch ein S2 und werde auf jeden Fall auf das S5 warten. Das S4 hat halt nichts neues. Zudem hoffe ich beim S5 auf eine bessere Haptik. 
Kann dir zwar das S4 empfehlen, aber wenn du noch gut warten kannst, dann würde ich das bis zum S5 bzw. dann wenn du meinst das Smartphone lohnt sich für mich.


----------



## Leandros (23. September 2013)

Jung, S2 und S4 sind aber Grund verschieden...


----------



## Zeus18 (23. September 2013)

Datenblatt für das S5 ist noch nicht offiziel oder?


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (23. September 2013)

Klar sind da Unterschiede. Aber die sind nicht so extrem, dass ich sagen würde: Mein S2 ist da so bedeutend schlechter, dass ein Kauf des S4 derzeit nötig ist. 

Auf den S2 laufen derzeit noch alle Apps. Display ist zwar nicht der beste aber momentan noch aussreichend. Ich zumindest sehe keinen Grund welcher rechtfertigem könnte
für 450€ auf das S4 umzusteigen. Grade zum S3 war das S4 nur Modellpflege. Wie ich schon sagte beim S5 verspreche ich mir mehr und wenn es dann einen lohnenswerten Grund
gibt, dann würde ich es mir kaufen. 

Ich würde ja jetzt auch nicht von einer Sandy Bridge CPU auf eine Haswell CPU umsteigen. -> Das ist Geldverschwendung wenn man noch einige Jahre warten kann. 

Es sei denn man ist der totale Technik Freak und freut sich über Benchmarks.


----------



## Bec00l (23. September 2013)

SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Klar sind da Unterschiede. Aber die sind nicht so extrem, dass ich sagen würde: Mein S2 ist da so bedeutend schlechter, dass ein Kauf des S4 derzeit nötig ist.
> 
> Auf den S2 laufen derzeit noch alle Apps. Display ist zwar nicht der beste aber momentan noch aussreichend. Ich zumindest sehe keinen Grund welcher rechtfertigem könnte
> für 450€ auf das S4 umzusteigen. Grade zum S3 war das S4 nur Modellpflege. Wie ich schon sagte beim S5 verspreche ich mir mehr und wenn es dann einen lohnenswerten Grund
> ...


 

Dann hast die Antwort doch schon vorher gehabt xD
Das S4 bietet dir nicht genug neues also warte auf das S5  *done*


----------



## SWGISniperTwo (23. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Dann hast die Antwort doch schon vorher gehabt xD
> Das S4 bietet dir nicht genug neues also warte auf das S5  *done*


 
Ich bin aber nicht der *TE  *


----------



## Bec00l (23. September 2013)

SWGISniperTwo schrieb:


> Ich bin aber nicht der *TE  *


 
Oh Excuse me.. hat sich grad so gelesen =D my fault*räusper*


----------



## Trolli91 (23. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> Falls dich Apple nicht komplett abschreckt kann ich nur das 5s empfehlen. Haut selbst den bärenstarken 8kern Snapdragon weg mit nur zwei Kernen  Infinity Blade III ftw..


 
8-Kern Snapdragon? Den will ich gern mal sehen 

Datenblatt für das S5 ist natürlich noch nicht offiziell, dass ist es erst wenn es auch tatsächlich herauskommt. 

Wenn du zu Weihnachten ein neues Smartphone willst würde ich erst einmal warten bis Anfang Dezember, bis dahin wird es vielleicht noch interessante neue Geräte geben (und Preissenkungen die andere Geräte attraktiv machen).


----------



## TheCGamer (24. September 2013)

Danke für die vielen Antworten!
Ich habe aktuell noch ein iPhone 4, also schreckt mich auch Apple nicht komplett ab. Allerdings möchte ich schon deutlich lieber ein Android-Gerät.
Das genannte HTC One habe ich mir auch schon angesehen. Mir gefällt es jedochdoch nicht sehr weil ich auch gerne den Akku herausnehmen oder den Speicherplatz erweitern können möchte(deswegen bin ich auch von Apple etwas abgekommen).
Ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich noch auf das S5 warten und dann gleich frisch zuschlagen.
Danke für eure Meinungen,
Gruß

BTW: Bin noch Sandy Bridge user und sehe auch keinen Grund aufzurüsten, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema...


----------



## Leandros (24. September 2013)

Ja, jedem seine Entscheidung. Rechner mit dem S5 aber nicht vor Sommer nächsten Jahres.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. September 2013)

Wen du ein Handy brauchst, dann würde ich mir das S4 kaufen.
Bis das S5 auf den Markt kommt, dauert noch ein bisschen.


----------



## TheCGamer (25. September 2013)

Hi
Bin bei meiner Recherche nun auf das neue Galaxy Note3 gestoßen und muss sagen dass es mir ziemlich gut gefällt. 
Mal sehen, wahrscheinlich werde ich mir dann das kaufen. Hat vielleicht jemand eine Einschätzung, auf welches Niveau der Preis des Note3 bis Weihnachten gesunken sein wird?
Danke für die Hilfe
Gruß


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Unlocked? Hmm. Denke mit um die 500€ solltest du immer noch rechnen.


----------



## kaepernickus (25. September 2013)

Bec00l schrieb:


> ... kann ich nur das 5s empfehlen. Haut selbst den bärenstarken 8kern Snapdragon weg mit nur zwei Kernen...


 
8 Kern Snapdragon ..., alleine diese grundfalsche Aussage mindert deinen Trollversuch gleich gewaltig.


----------



## Scroll (25. September 2013)

Snapdragon ist der 4 kerner und der 8 kerner war doch der exinos oder wie der heist oder nicht?


----------



## Leandros (25. September 2013)

Korrekt. Der Snapdragon ist von Qualcomm und hat 4 Kerne. 
Der Exynos ist von Samsung und hat 8 Kerne.


----------



## Scroll (25. September 2013)

Siehste, das ist das einzigste was ich weis obwohl ich mich mit smartphones kaum auskenne


----------



## Railroadfighter (25. September 2013)

Nach dem Update Desaster vom S3 und dem Note 2 würde ich kein Samsung mehr kaufen.
Mit dem kommenden Nexus fährst du sicher am besten.



Spoiler



Für S3 und Note 2 war 4.2.2 für Mai angekündigt.
Weil sich das S4 aber schlecht verkauft hat, wurde das Update für beide verschoben.
Da aber 4.3 dann schon in den Startlöchern stand, wurde gesagt das 4.2 übersprungen wird und direkt 4.3 kommt.
Das neue Note 3 könnte sich aber ähnlich schlecht verkaufen, also wird das Update fürs Note 2 wieder zurückgehalten.
Das 1 Jahr alte Note 2 hat jetzt also noch nie (abgesehen von kleineren Bugfixes) ein Update erhalten, und so schnell kommt auch keines, nur weil Samsung mit S4 und Note 3 nichts wirklich neues liefern konnte.


----------



## TheCGamer (26. September 2013)

Der Preis von 500€ um Weihnachten würde perfekt in mein Budget passen. 
Das Note 3 hat mich mittlerweile voll und ganz überzeugt. Da ich auch gerne auf dem Smartphone spielen möchte ist das riesige Display in Verbindung mit dem Snapdragon 800 (Quadcore 2,3Ghz) perfekt für mich. 
Danke für eure Hilfe 
Gruß


----------

